# Show Name needed !! Ready, set, go !!



## horsedreamer21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi ! I'm in need of a show name and need ideas !  She is a quarter horse and her barn name is Lilly.


Here is a picture of her









So, any ideas ?!?!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Lilly Runnin' On
Lil' Girl's Big Heart
Red Sunshine
Lilly's Sunshine

That's all I can think of. Is she registered? You could use that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Capallalainn (Sep 1, 2014)

So I looked it up and and was so surprised because there are LOADS of different types of lilies but these are the ones that have really pretty names!

- Angela North
- Bali Hai
- Casa Blanca
- Catherdral Windows
- Copper Crown
- Coral Butterfly
- Fancy Crown
- Dreamtime
- Golden Ruffles
- Heirloom Lace
- Last Dance
- Lemon Stardust
- Pink Flourishes
- Pink Mystery
- Queen's Promise
- Rosepoint Lace

They had so many more but these were personal favourites! Hope this helps, good luck!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty little Lil or Lily
sizzlin hot lily or red hot lily 
lilys got class
double down lil 
red pistol lil


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

People usually use the registered name at shows, a must at breed shows.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Chantilly Shines


----------

